# Fixed: FreeBSD10 Not allow DNS queries? djbdns etc? Hidden



## mrmarria (Oct 4, 2014)

Decided to finally replace my FreeBSD 6.1 qmail, DNS (internal) caching server.

Got FreeBSD 10 up,  SSH working nicely, Daemon Tools, and decided to do the old DJB TinyDNS and caching name server all working fine, on board, but I can't get it to respond to any clients on the same private IP net. 


```
USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS
Gdnscache dnscache  2959  3  udp4   10.255.253.201:53     *:*
Gdnscache dnscache  2959  4  tcp4   10.255.253.201:53     *:*
root     sendmail   1146  3  tcp4   127.0.0.1:25          *:*
root     sshd       1143  3  tcp4   10.255.253.201:22     *:*
root     ntpd       1100  20 udp4   *:123                 *:*
root     ntpd       1100  21 udp6   *:123                 *:*
root     ntpd       1100  22 udp6   fe80:1::76d4:35ff:fe15:b730:123 *:*
root     ntpd       1100  23 udp4   10.255.253.202:123    *:*
root     ntpd       1100  24 udp4   10.255.253.201:123    *:*
root     ntpd       1100  25 udp6   ::1:123               *:*
root     ntpd       1100  26 udp6   fe80:3::1:123         *:*
root     ntpd       1100  27 udp4   127.0.0.1:123         *:*
root     syslogd    1020  4  dgram  /var/run/log
root     syslogd    1020  5  dgram  /var/run/logpriv
root     syslogd    1020  6  udp6   *:514                 *:*
root     syslogd    1020  7  udp4   *:514                 *:*
root     devd       897   4  stream /var/run/devd.pipe
```



Seems ready?   What did I forget.....

Edit : took out TinyDNS reinstalled djbdns just for caching external dns ....and caught my error. Sleep always helps.


----------

